# Monterey Clipper 36'' Pilothouse



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Monterey Clipper 36'''' Pilothouse*

I can find nothing about this boat on the web. The builder was "Puget Sound" and the broker said "they didn''t build many."

Has anyone heard anything about this boat?

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Monterey Clipper 36' Pilothouse*

The Puget Sound Boatworks was located in Seattle Washington. They built fiberglass versions of the Monterey clippers. Most were built as commercial fishing vessels, but a few were built as pleasure boats. I can't give you a number that were built as Pilothouse sailors but I do know that only 4 were built as pleasure cabin boats. I own the only one with a full width aft cabin (verified by Admiral Dennis Vaughan - ex. C.E.O. and founder of PSBW). They are indeed fantastic boats, Bull stout, with a hull designed by Ed Monk SR.


----------



## nkenny78 (Jun 29, 2010)

*monterey clipper fiberglass 1977*

I finally found someone that has a similar boat. Im a newbie, just got on the forum, this is my first ever boat resoration project.

I have a 1977 fiberglass replica of a monterey clipper. Was wondering if you know of any websites or any further info, would like to see a picture of the interior if you got one, thanks,

Nate


----------



## treeslane (Nov 21, 2017)

Searching for information on Monterey Clipper fiberglass pleasure boats, came upon this forum and older postings. Purchased a 1974 31' Monterey Clipper built by Puget Sound Boat Works. The interior aft cabin was gutted by previous owner so we've been in the process of rebuilding but haven't found any historical as-built interior photos of the pleasure boat model. Any suggestions for reference photos?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

treeslane said:


> Searching for information on Monterey Clipper fiberglass pleasure boats, came upon this forum and older postings. Purchased a 1974 31' Monterey Clipper built by Puget Sound Boat Works. The interior aft cabin was gutted by previous owner so we've been in the process of rebuilding but haven't found any historical as-built interior photos of the pleasure boat model. Any suggestions for reference photos?


Not to be rude, but the last thing you should be looking to duplicate, unless you specifically want an original show boat, is the interior of any 1870's/80's boat designs. Designers have moved far from those narrow single bunk V-berths, minimal storage and cramped living quarters and have much more livable interior floor plans available these days.
Check out what a 2010 plus boat design can offer you in comfortable accommodations for your boat.


----------

